# Tiffin, Ohio Slot Car Show



## JAG Hobbies (Feb 4, 2006)

Tiffin Slot Car Show
Sponsored by JAG Hobbies and Tiffin Hobby

February 24, 2007
6:00 - 9:00 P.M.
Tiffin, Ohio

Free Admission!!

Knights of Columbus
49 E. Perry Street
Tiffin, Ohio 44883


100% Slot Cars – HO – 1/32 – 1/24


Door Prizes!!

Vendor tables are free!!

For table information…
Contact: Jim Gase
Phone: 419-448-8442
E-mail: [email protected]

5:00-6:00 – Dealer Set-up


Please visit our sponsors:

www.jaghobbies.com (go here for map)
www.gaseenterprise.com


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Cool!...right in my back yard for a change... :thumbsup:


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Please let us know how it turns out....
With pictures if possible.
Scott


----------



## FastMann (Dec 19, 2006)

Sounds great! I'll try to stop by if I get a chance. Will any of the manufacturers be there?


----------



## JAG Hobbies (Feb 4, 2006)

We're still organizing the event. We'll try to let you know who'll be there as they sign up.

Jim


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Jim, you should come here more often, your spoke of highly.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

sethndaddy said:


> Jim, you should come here more often, your spoke of highly.


Indeed, my favourite retailer of 2006.


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

WHAT, No $50 Tables and charge my helper $25 if not my wife?
How dare you 

This sounds great, only wish I was closer to attend.

Thanks Jim, you truely are one of the good guys in this Hobby,

Keith


----------



## JAG Hobbies (Feb 4, 2006)

Just a reminder, the Tiffin Slot Car Show is next Saturday. We have lined up plenty of door prizes and admission is free!!! 

There are still a few tables available if you would like to sell. You don’t have to be a retailer to sell. 

Thanks, 
Jim
JAG Hobbies
www.jaghobbies.com


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I plan on being there!


Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Crimnick said:


> Cool!...right in my back yard for a change... :thumbsup:


Hey Crimnick! I'm origionally from Toledo! Maybe I'll see you there!

Who do you race with up there?

Marty


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

I'm currently running with the AMSRA group...weekly practice...race every other sunday...9 local tracks...

I was hoping to go to tiffin....but unfortunately...I cannot make it tommorrow...


----------

